# Would you tell your friend if you knew she was been cheated on?



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 7, 2007)

Hot Topic: Need ur opinion!!

Question:

If your best friend was currently dating a guy whom you didn't know much about, but you caught him at a movie with a girl who works with you, would you tell your best friend that she was getting played or would you keep hush about it?

Steamy rating:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 7, 2007)

Personally, I'd ask the girl that works with me what was going on, to make sure it was what it looked like. If she confirmed, then I'd tell my best friend what I saw.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 7, 2007)

I would tell her if I knew for sure she was being cheated on.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea, if I was 100% sure there was cheating happening, I would tell.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2007)

You bet your a$$ I would!!! I'd be diplomatic about it, but I'd definitely tell her! Just be casual and say something like, "Guess who I saw at the movies?" Better she find out early than get really involved with the guy and discover he's a cheater! Who knows, you may find out they've agreed not to date exclusively. I doubt it, lol...but she should know!!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 7, 2007)

The girl that works with you only says that it was a one night stand, would you still tell? If it only happen once, then maybe it won't happen again?? Maybee?...


----------



## Ashley (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes. One-night-stand or not, if it's confirmed, you should definitely tell her. Who knows if he's having multiple one-night stands!

Anyway, I know it'll be hard for you to tell your girlfriend...best of luck!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The girl that works with you only says that it was a one night stand, would you still tell? If it only happen once, then maybe it won't happen again?? Maybee?... I'd still tell. She's your best friend. And if she found out that you knew and didn't tell her, she'd definitely hold it against you.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 7, 2007)

Yep, you should definitely still tell her imo!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The girl that works with you only says that it was a one night stand, would you still tell? If it only happen once, then maybe it won't happen again?? Maybee?... Id still her, I mean, if he did it once, what makes you think he woulden't do it again? Specially if he wasen't caught


----------



## Lauren (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes I would tell her if I was sure he was cheating. I would want my friends to do the same for me.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, of course my friend doesn't believe me because she thinks I'm jealous! WTF!! This is like a sad Lifetime movie. I never thought it could happen to us... Anyways, I'm just going to let things plan out by themselves!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The girl that works with you only says that it was a one night stand, would you still tell? If it only happen once, then maybe it won't happen again?? Maybee?... I would!! Your friend should know what she's possibly getting into. If she chooses to keep dating him, then it's on her. But, if she somehow finds out later that you knew and kept it from her, she'll probably be upset. You'll just have to be diplomatic about telling her. Don't pass judgement or you'll make her defensive. Know what I mean? Tell her in a caring way, then leave her to do what she will with the information.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Aug 7, 2007)

I would tell her if she was cheated on, and I have.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 7, 2007)

I would and if she gets mad at me im assuming she'll get over it. I would feel worse knowing and not saying a thing,

Id ask my friend how serious she is with the guy and if they are serious why was he out with some other girl. I wouldnt confront the other girl though, thats you getting way into the situation. I would just tell my friend.


----------



## Maude (Aug 7, 2007)

Ohh... I'm sorry she doesn't believe you. Believe me, you have done the right time. She'll come back to her senses and thank you soon. Maybe she's just in denial or something, especially if she's really in love.


----------



## angelpaws (Aug 7, 2007)

I would tell her exactly what I saw, without making inferences as to why he was with the girl (date, friend, sister, etc). I would NOT tell her that he was cheating, because based on what you saw, that may not have been the case.

However, be prepared for your friend to get angry at you. 2 of my friend's jump-offs tried to sweet talk me and when I told her she actually accused me of being 'too flirty.'

_______________________________________________

Okay, I didn't read your second post until after I wrote the above. I expected your friend to get pissed....it's normal (don't shoot the messenger!). She will calm down and collect herself before long.


----------



## Shelley (Aug 7, 2007)

I would say I saw your boyfriend and my female coworker at the movies together. Like angelpaws said just mention what you saw without saying he was cheating, it may not be the case.

I told a friend once.I witnessed her bf and another girl making out in a park. She was somewhat angry at first towards me but later on thanked me for telling her before the relationship became too involved.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea do tell. She needs to know and since you told her and she thinks your jealous then its all on her now. She knows now the balls in her court. You did what you thought a good friend would do and she threw it back in your face. Let her calm down and talk to you first. You were just being a good friend and letting her know that shes being played. If she doesnt want to listen to you then thats her own fault. Dont kick yourself in the butt for telling her. Id want my friend to tell me if they saw my bf with some other girl. Best of luck to you and your friend.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 7, 2007)

Of course I would! Especially if it was a friend that I knew for a long time and really cared about!

But like someone said in an earlier post, I would check with my co-worker first and see what was really going on before I would jump to any conclusions. But I still might tell.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally, I'd ask the girl that works with me what was going on, to make sure it was what it looked like. If she confirmed, then I'd tell my best friend what I saw. Same here. 
I hope it's not the case though. Maybe they are just friends. You said so yourself that you don't know much about him.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, of course my friend doesn't believe me because she thinks I'm jealous! WTF!! This is like a sad Lifetime movie. I never thought it could happen to us... Anyways, I'm just going to let things plan out by themselves! Pfft, wtf.
That sucks but it has happen to me - just let her be in her own BS of a relationship and when she finds out for herself - just be there to comfort her if needed.

I personally wouldve been like, "I told you... I'm your friend and I have no reason to lie to you." And girl, aren't you with someone? How would she think you're jealous?! Haha. Some people are just clueless about things.

Hopefully it'll work out for themselves. My friends go through it often and it's annoying when you're caught up in the middle and they don't believe you and side with the guy often. Just be glad it ain't happening to you


----------



## Jessica (Aug 8, 2007)

hell yeah i would tell in a heartbeat as long as i knew for sure. I would want someone to tell me!!!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 8, 2007)

you did the right thing...........once she realizes you saved her she'll thank you!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is like The Hills. lol I watching reruns last night.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would tell her if I knew for sure she was being cheated on. Ditto


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh hell yes I would tell her!


----------



## mayyami (Aug 8, 2007)

It's my best friend, how could I not?

I'm sure she'd appreciate knowing, and if it turns out to be a false alarm, at least you know you did your job!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 8, 2007)

i think you should.

although one time i did that, and my friend accused me of lying cause i didnt like her boyfriend (which i didnt but still) and that i didnt want her to be happy.

anyways, i was right, and she apologized to me for acting stupid.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 8, 2007)

I think she'll thank you for it later - even if she's angry with you now, and even if she doesnt say anything to you - she will be thankful that someone told her.

What a sad situation


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 8, 2007)

Once i knew it was like an acutal one-time thing, Heck yes. She'd know.

Cheater is a cheater! CHEATING IS CHEATING! its all bad.

&amp; she thinks your jealous? are getting married. She doesn't wanna believe the truth, which all her own fault now. You told her, and once she see's how he did really cheat she'll say sorry.. if she's a good friend who can own up to a honest mistake.

stuff happends. But you saw it &amp; did what was right.


----------



## Lia (Aug 8, 2007)

Those are the times that a cellphone which takes pictures is welcome - you can't lie with a photograph on your hands


----------



## monniej (Aug 8, 2007)

without a doubt i would tell her and i would expect her to tell me!


----------



## mandy_ (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally, I'd ask the girl that works with me what was going on, to make sure it was what it looked like. If she confirmed, then I'd tell my best friend what I saw. Agreeed.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 8, 2007)

Well she called me around 3 this morning saying how her and her cheating b/f had a big argument. They ended up breaking things off, which now I feel like was my fault, but she didn't need em' anyways. He was playing her. Idk, maybe my guilty consicence is playing on meh. She's still upset, but I don't know what for. They had been dating for like 2 months! She's not upset with me anymore, even though she didn't apologize. But, I forgive her, That's what friends are for right?


----------



## Di_amondgirl (Aug 8, 2007)

It it was a friend.....I would have to tell them what I saw.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well she called me around 3 this morning saying how her and her cheating b/f had a big argument. They ended up breaking things off, which now I feel like was my fault, but she didn't need em' anyways. He was playing her. Idk, maybe my guilty consicence is playing on meh. She's still upset, but I don't know what for. They had been dating for like 2 months! She's not upset with me anymore, even though she didn't apologize. But, I forgive her, That's what friends are for right? Well she has the right to be upset, he cheated on her! lol You should forgive her because its natural for her to be in denile and be upset about. I dont see how you feel guilty if you did the right thing.


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2007)

thats kind of hard to say.

i would really rather not know at all


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 9, 2007)

oh hell yeah!!! i am bad, so things are not allowed to happen in front of me because i can spread news and gossip faster than the newspaper and the internet combined!

no self control about this sort of stuff whatsoever, i would tap hi on the shoulder, let him know its me who's spreading it all around, because i want proper credit, call my girlfriend on all her phone lines, and text her, and then call everyone else i know, cuz thats good gossip.


----------



## SarahStarFlower (Aug 9, 2007)

I would rat him out so fast his head would spin.

Cheating makes me sick!


----------



## Karren (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd tell...

Karren


----------



## Aprill (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well she called me around 3 this morning saying how her and her cheating b/f had a big argument. They ended up breaking things off, which now I feel like was my fault, but she didn't need em' anyways. He was playing her. Idk, maybe my guilty consicence is playing on meh. She's still upset, but I don't know what for. They had been dating for like 2 months! She's not upset with me anymore, even though she didn't apologize. But, I forgive her, That's what friends are for right? And that right there is a reason that I am so ticky about whether or not I say anything. I am definitly not with the majority on this one and here is why:

1. you tell a female that her man is cheating

2. first she goes into denial

3. then she accuses you of being jealous, when in all actuality 9 times out of 10, she is the one that is jealous of you and your man that dosent cheat

4. then they find out somewhere else that he did it

5. then she comes crawling back talking about "oh girl you told me" and I have to say "I told you so", and then we are BFF like nothing happened and like she didnt show her ass with me,






This has happened to me about 1,000 times, so now my philosophy is "I am grown and it is not my business", especially with immature females. Sorry guys, this is my opinion!!! If I didnt take a pic, i didnt see anything


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 10, 2007)

ummm, a cheating guy is not your fault, that would be HIS


----------



## slowhoney (Aug 10, 2007)

In any situation, I treat people the way I would want to be treated. So I would tell, no question about it. I would be heartbroken if a friend knew I was being cheated on and didn't tell me. A good friend will not accuse you of lying or being jealous, and that's the bottom line. But I would need to know I did my part by trying to save someone from even more pain.


----------



## dancexoxdance (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep I'd tell her! but like they said if you know the girl from work you could ask her to make sure before you tell your friend and get her upset. even then i'd probably still let her know what was going on in case he's keeping secrets cuz thats not good either.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 12, 2007)

A true friend will tell you, even if it hurts. Afterall, we are grown women.


----------



## kool_nana (Aug 12, 2007)

a true friend will try to help, but she'll have to find out on her own. most women have to see it before they believe it... maybe you could be sneaky, talk to the co-worker find out who she's dating get all up in her business and if it's him maybe she'll dish on where they are goin for their next date... take your friend where they'll be - she'll see for herself then.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 12, 2007)

hmm, i wouldn't. been there, nothing good came up and they ended both against me. she'll have to learn this on herself, sadly, or you risk loosing her. just be there when she needs you to cry on your shoulder.


----------



## twistedrose (Aug 12, 2007)

I could never lie to a friend.. you would have to tell. I mean if they knew that you knew then they would probably never talk to you again.


----------



## masad (Aug 13, 2007)

yes i wud..


----------



## vickih (Aug 13, 2007)

see.. i'm in the minority on this subject. i used to think yes i would tell my friend, and then one time i did because her nasty a** boyfriend was cheating on her, and i found out and I told her. let's just say it didn't go well and she ended our friendship.. so now... i hesitate.. not sure i would do it again

DITTO ! DITTO! DITTO!!

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And that right there is a reason that I am so ticky about whether or not I say anything. I am definitly not with the majority on this one and here is why:
1. you tell a female that her man is cheating

2. first she goes into denial

3. then she accuses you of being jealous, when in all actuality 9 times out of 10, she is the one that is jealous of you and your man that dosent cheat

4. then they find out somewhere else that he did it

5. then she comes crawling back talking about "oh girl you told me" and I have to say "I told you so", and then we are BFF like nothing happened and like she didnt show her ass with me,





This has happened to me about 1,000 times, so now my philosophy is "I am grown and it is not my business", especially with immature females. Sorry guys, this is my opinion!!! If I didnt take a pic, i didnt see anything


----------



## flychick767 (Aug 16, 2007)

I would definatly talk to my friend and let her know what I saw. Then it is up to her to make a decision.

Now, if your friend decides that she does not mind seeing someone who is seeing someone else, do you tell your co-worker that she is seeing someone who is seeing someone else.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 16, 2007)

I would definately tell her what happened but I prob wouldn't straight out say "He cheated on you". I would want a female to tell me too. I would feel weird if one of his friends told me he was cheating on me, and it would hurt worse.


----------



## Annia (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd still tell. She's your best friend. And if she found out that you knew and didn't tell her, she'd definitely hold it against you. I agree.
I, too, wouldn't straight out say "He cheated on you". I would casually say, hey I saw a movie and he was there with a friend, insert name here. She'll figure it out on her own from there.

So, I guess I would just hint at it with out saying it, then she wouldn't hold anything against me since I did notify her of who he was with but didn't accuse of any cheating going on.


----------



## Manda (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh hell yeah!!! i am bad, so things are not allowed to happen in front of me because i can spread news and gossip faster than the newspaper and the internet combined!
no self control about this sort of stuff whatsoever, i would tap hi on the shoulder, let him know its me who's spreading it all around, because i want proper credit, call my girlfriend on all her phone lines, and text her, and then call everyone else i know, cuz thats good gossip.

LOL! Good job haha, that is so funny! Don't feel bad that they broke up, it wasn't your fault, obviously if he's already cheating on her two months in, it wasn't meant to be or work out. If he really cared about her, he wouldn't be cheating, so you actually did her a favor, give yourself a pat on the back!


----------

